# Barth Motorhome



## davebowers (Dec 2, 2001)

I have a totally non-commercial site dedicated to these all custom made Barth motorhomes. The only reason I mention this is that since Barth is out of business and there still several thousand of these out on the road folks might be interest in a place to go for tech info etc. Again, this is intirely non commercial (read money pit) but it is fun and helpful to Barth owners. Thanks for your indulgence.


----------

